# Samba Inheriting Group Based on Share Owner



## peterman1002 (Jan 3, 2014)

I am looking to migrate my company's current file server from Solaris running ZFS to FreeBSD running ZFS. I am new to FreeBSD and thought I would give it a try. I set[]up authentication using LDAP which authenticates with my Windows Server 2008 Active Directory. The AD is running Unix services for Windows, which provides each user account with a UID and Primary Group ID.

I set[]up my Samba shares and all files created from Windows clients are owned by the same group as the top-level share directory. For example, the share /local/test is owned by root:wheel. When user peter (uid=8584(peter) gid=302(Support)) creates file a.txt, it has the ownership of peter:wheel instead of the expected peter:Support.

Is this the expected behavior of FreeBSD? Running Samba on RHEL, SLES, and Solaris, the files always have taken group ownership of the user who created the file. I have tried playing with some Samba settings, but it doesn't seem to make any difference. Any ideas?

Thanks!
Peter


----------



## peterman1002 (Jan 31, 2014)

I have not found any solution to this issue.  Does anybody have any ideas on what I could do here?

Thanks!
Peter


----------

